# stippling for winners.



## rvl8

ok guys. you've seen my threads, saw that video on youtube. i was able to obtain the "secret" which is a screw run over with a checkering file... *yawn* I allready knew of that method before this video, but wasn't interested in spending 60.00 on a file. I came up with a method for about 97 cents, and i'd like to share it with all of you. for free, of course.

I took a soldering iron, bought a small bag of screws (phillips round head) #8 or #10 or something

next, i placed the screw into a large vice. I then took a cold chisel, and a 3lb sledge and ramdomly put lines, dents and divots into the screw head.

I heated up the soldering iron and tried it out on a on plastic car stereo faceplate case. the fact that it is a random design allows you to overlap the pattern (don't go too crazy, you don't want to burn through) and in the end, it looks like one big pattern. I'm not against the sharkskin designs, or the very small dots all over, but for those of us that can't or don't want that, i think this is a viable solution. It somewhat resembles the "factory custom" XD stippling. here's a photo. hope you guys like it. 









the finish is VERY COURSE, this will certainly be too rough for those ladyfingers out there, so you can sand it with some fine sandpaper until it's just right for you. It feels like 60 grit sandpaper to begin with.

on the other hand, lets say you send your gun out for someone to stipple, and oh no, it's not as grippy as you thought, you can't really make it more gritty without starting all over again.

i appreciate all the help i've received on here, and i hope this can help someone save some money and improve their grip.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nicely done!
Ahhh...thoughtful American improvisation does the job yet again.


----------



## kev74

Very nice! 

Could you show a pic of the tool / screwhead you used to create the pattern?


----------



## rvl8

sure kev,
here's a photo of my gun all done up. i could have done the whole grip but after feeling this, i don't really see any need. also in the back i stopped before the vertical checkering.









and here's one of the tip i made out of the screw


----------

